

Ask YC: How do you start a social bookmarking site (like HN) w/o an audience? - tpimental

I've been experimenting with a site like HN, but quickly realized in order for stories to become popular you need a decent amount of people on the site participating.  Without users, I seem to have 2 choices:  Let everything appear on the home page, or show the very small amount of content that is voted on (or 3, make a bunch of dummy accounts and fake it).  Thoughts?
======
noodle
4) make admin accounts weigh a lot more and promote the things that you like
the most to ensure promoted content.

5) get more users

6) develop some sort of algorithm to determine popularity that works in
conjunction with user voting.

------
ig1
friends ?

